# Head Coverings and Hair



## Skyler (Mar 11, 2011)

For those that believe the covering in 1 Corinthians 11 is the hair (or long hair), why does Paul use the concept of "covering her head" to mean "having long hair"? I can't find anywhere else where that phraseology is used to refer to hair. Usually in Scripture it refers to something that's reasonably quick to do--like Haman covering his head, for instance--not something that could be interpreted as referring to "having long hair".

So why would Paul use it in that unusual way?


----------



## Skyler (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, somebody tell me the secret. Why is it that all the other head covering threads turn into a multi-page debate, while mine just sort of quietly slide off into history without getting a real answer?


----------



## BertMulder (Mar 12, 2011)

or no answer at all....

maybe, because everyone here has exhausted the topic.....


----------



## Skyler (Mar 12, 2011)

BertMulder said:


> or no answer at all....
> 
> maybe, because everyone here has exhausted the topic.....


 
Or maybe it's because my logic is impeccable and no one can find anything wrong with it.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 12, 2011)

Or there are few people here who hold the position you describe in the OP?


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 12, 2011)

Jonathan, from my very nascent understanding of it (though I've heard some excellent stuff by Dr Richard Bacon), there is no way that it could be long hair, because otherwise, men would have to shave bald before they preached (to properly un-cover their heads). From what I've seen in PB threads, once you get into the Greek, the argument for 'long hair' falls apart. But I take that position based on the scholarly posts of those far wiser than me, and not of my own reasoning.


----------



## DAW (Mar 15, 2011)

I am going to go out on a limb here. I am against men wearing hats in church. If I see one more fellow wearing a baseball cap (here in the South we call them gimmee caps) in church, I will shoot him amd then the usher who let him into the sanctuary without saying, "Excuse me sir, remove your cap. This is the house of the Lord".


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 15, 2011)

David,

I completely agree with you.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 16, 2011)

David,

I agree with you as well. I'm pretty sure that's why our church has red carpet.


----------



## Andres (Mar 16, 2011)

DAW said:


> (here in the South we call them gimmee caps)



we do? I've never heard that term in my life.


----------



## Grillsy (Mar 16, 2011)

Andres said:


> we do? I've never heard that term in my life.



 I was thinking the same thing Andres.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 16, 2011)

Grillsy said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > we do? I've never heard that term in my life.
> ...


 
Glad to see I am not the only one.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 16, 2011)

Gimme caps aren't baseball caps, in my experience. Gimme caps have the higher fronts, mesh backs, and are printed with the logo of a fertilizer company or whathaveyou. Baseball caps tend to be far better quality, even cheap ones. 

That said, neither are appropriate for church, in my opinion.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 16, 2011)

"she is given the hair for a gimme cap"? =)


----------

